# in quel di



## Titesosso

Buona sera !

Come si può traduire "in quel di" in Francese in questa frase ?

"Alla stazione Brmb, dove in quel momento il dj era solo al lavoro, *in quel di *Birmingham, hannon cominciato a fioccare le téléfonate di protesta"


Grazie !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao t,

Io posso dirti cosa significa in italiano 


Titesosso said:


> "Alla stazione Brmb, dove in quel momento il dj era solo al lavoro, *a *Birmingham, hann*o* cominciato a fioccare le *tele*fonate di protesta"


In quel di = a / in quel luogo chiamato / nel posto noto come


----------



## Freigeist

Credo che significhi più precisamente "vicino a", "nelle vicinanze di", quindi magari potresti tradurlo come "près de Birmingham" invece di semplicemente "à Birmingham".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mah, se mi chiedono "Che si dice in quel di Roma?" io capisco "Che si dice a  Roma?"
Prova qui sul nostro dizionario: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/quello


> in quel di,     *a*:  Esempio: in quel di Napoli.


----------



## Freigeist

Angel.Aura, sono d'accordo sul fatto che significa "a" ma ha comunque una sfumatura diversa, che però non riesco a descrivere bene :-(


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ti capisco, infatti è davvero complicato


----------



## Titesosso

grazie a tutti, mi aiuta molto =)


----------



## laurentius87

Freigeist said:


> Angel.Aura, sono d'accordo sul fatto che significa "a" ma ha comunque una sfumatura diversa, che però non riesco a descrivere bene :-(



Sono d'accordo!

Ha una sfumatura vagamente ironica...


----------



## Corsicum

Quelques essais pour obtenir un ton ironique, peut être ?
_«Ceux vers Birmingham »_
_« Vers Birmingham »_
_« Dans le coin de Birmingham » _
_« Dans les coins de Birmingham » _
_« Ceux de Birmingham »_
_« Tandis que ceux Birmingham»_
_« Tandis qu’à Birmingham» _

_« Coin » _est un peu ironique _« je ne sais ou, dans ces endroits aux alentours de »: __In questi luoghi__ / In questo luogo._
C’est le sens déjà proposé_ : __in quel luogo chiamato._

_Che si dice in quel di Roma = que dit-on dans le coin de Rome = que dit-on dans la région de Rome = que disent ceux de Rome _

Merci d'attendre d'autres avis, ce sont peut être des erreurs ?


----------



## itka

Je ne "sens" pas la connotation apportée par ce "in quel di"... Vous dites que c'est ironique... On pourrait alors traduire approximativement par une périphrase du genre : _"Qu'en dit-on dans le microcosme romain ?" "Qu'en dit-on dans les parages de Rome ?"
_
Mais ça me semble trop restrictif, trop marqué, pour la phrase d'origine :
_"Alla stazione Brmb, dove in quel momento il dj era solo al lavoro, in quel di Birmingham, hanno cominciato a fioccare le telefonate di protesta"_.


----------



## matoupaschat

La definizione del Treccani :
*quéllo* agg. e pron. dimostr. 
(...) Con valori o funzioni partic.: *a.*  In alcune espressioni caratteristiche o ellittiche allude, con sign. pregnante, a una certa cosa o a una certa persona, designandola in modo indeterminato o perifrastico (in tal caso è usata spesso la forma tronca _quel_): _in quel di Milano_, _in quel di Genova_, nel territorio di Milano, di Genova; ​suggerisce la semplice traduzione "sur le territoire de Birmingham" .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio


----------



## Necsus

Questo è quanto dice il Garzanti in proposito:

*in quel di...* (_nel territorio di_) à, en; (_nelle vicinanze di_) près de, aux alentours de: _che novità ci sono in quel di Roma?_, quelles nouvelles à Rome?; _cosa succede in quel di Francia_, (_iron._) que se passe-t-il du côté de la France (_o _en France)?; _abita in un paesino in quel di Pavia_, il habite dans un village près de (_o _aux alentours de) Pavie.


----------



## Corsicum

Vaiment très intéressant, à tout hasard, quelles sont ces traductions dans un autre registre :

*Ludovico Ariosto* - *Orlando furioso*
« In quel di »
Canto 28
Ce passage a été commenté par Voltaire, mais je n’ai pas la traduction ?
_Fa lunghi i passi, e sempre *in quel di dietro*_
_tutto si ferma, e l'altro par che muova_

_In quel di dietro = vers l’arrière ?_

Canto 42
_Il dotto Celio Calcagnin lontana_
_farà la gloria e 'l bel nome di quella_
_nel regno di Monese*, in quel di Iuba*,_
_in India e Spagna udir con chiara tuba:_

Hypothèse : 
Sachant que _lupa_ se dit aussi _luba, _il est possible que ce soit_ : luba = lupa = loup = sauvage_
Peut-on en déduire que _: In quel di luba = au pays des loups = dans des coins sauvages perdus = dans des lieux lointains et sauvages_


----------



## Freigeist

"In quel di" ha una particolare connotazione, piuttosto formale/antiquata... Non userei questa espressione in un contesto informale e soprattutto non la userei all'orale, tranne che con una sfumatura ironica/scherzosa... Infatti credo che nella frase proposta sia usata proprio in senso ironico...
A me piace la proposta di Necsus: "du côte de"...


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Hypothèse :
> Sachant que _lupa_ se dit aussi _luba, _il est possible que ce soit_ : luba = lupa = loup = sauvage_
> Peut-on en déduire que _: In quel di luba = au pays des loups = dans des coins sauvages perdus = dans des lieux lointains et sauvages_


No, Corsicum, credo proprio che si tratti di Giuba I e del suo regno, la Mauretania.


----------



## Corsicum

Freigeist said:


> "In quel di" ha una particolare connotazione, piuttosto formale/antiquata... Non userei questa espressione in un contesto informale e soprattutto non la userei all'orale, tranne che con una sfumatura ironica/scherzosa... Infatti credo che nella frase proposta sia usata proprio in senso ironico...
> A me piace la proposta di Necsus: "du côte de"...


 


Necsus said:


> No, Corsicum, credo proprio che si tratti di Giuba I e del suo regno, la Mauretania.


 
Grazie mille.


----------

